# 417                                                      [CLOSED] 417 TURNIPS AND SAHARAH



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m remodeling my island so please stay in fenced area and no cliff climbing. Sorry for the mess.

Saharah is around resident services 

Feel free to shop Nooks and Ables.
No payment necessary but tips appreciated.  Would love IGB since I’m moving a lot of the buildings around and have to build new bridges and inclines. Or if you have any Egyptian themed items I would love you lol x)


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 14, 2020)

Koholint said:


> I’m remodeling my island so please stay in fenced area and no cliff climbing. Sorry for the mess.
> 
> I trapped Saharah to the left near the entrance. You’ll pass by her. She’s trapped by bushes.
> 
> ...


can i come and shop?


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> can i come and shop?



of course x)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

Sorry, I decided to untrap her since it was a small space. You should see dodo now.


----------



## Ghostfish (Sep 14, 2020)

Could I stop by possibly?


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

Lucky you got here before I left to eat xD sure! You should see dodo now


----------



## Jexah808 (Sep 14, 2020)

Is this still open?


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

Jexah808 said:


> Is this still open?



yeah, you should see dodo now


----------



## annex (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi. I would love to come over for both turnips and Saharah.


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

annex said:


> Hi. I would love to come over for both turnips and Saharah.



sure  you should see dodo now


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 14, 2020)

May I come by? Thank you.


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

LivinTheLife said:


> May I come by? Thank you.



yes  dodo at top


----------



## annex (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm not understanding the code at the top. It just says I haven't been granted access to the code. I'm a bit new to this.


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

annex said:


> I'm not understanding the code at the top. It just says I haven't been granted access to the code. I'm a bit new to this.



oh sorry, I thought I clicked allow dodo. You should see it now


----------



## annex (Sep 14, 2020)

I see it now. Thank you.


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

20 min left everyone


----------



## Ghostfish (Sep 14, 2020)

Omw sorry


----------



## Koholint (Sep 14, 2020)

Ghostfish said:


> Omw sorry



there’s 5min left 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

The noon strikes and price changes


----------

